# Metabones® Introduces Canon EF to EOS R (RF mount) Speed Booster®



## padam (Nov 24, 2019)

__





Metabones®






www.metabones.com





4k crop is down to 1.24x with an extra stop of light, control ring function retained as well.
This looks more like an improved 1DC now (including the rolling shutter and effectively loosing 60p, since it only works in the FF mode)
It has C-Log, but also with the option of external 10-bit 4:2:2 and the DPAF retained as well.

This will keep the EOS R going for a bit longer in terms of video capabilities.


----------



## padam (Nov 27, 2019)

Sample footage:




(short opinion in the description)


----------



## Joules (Nov 27, 2019)

With Canon eliminating the crop in newer cameras, this seems like a product that won't have a purpose for long.


----------

